# How to Give a Dog a bath



## tipsysmama

*Trying to figure out how to give your dog a bath? Does your puppy keep jumping out of the bath and getting water everywhere? You will find some great tips below from dogforums.com members...*

My darling hates a bath so much he will jump out of a tub. I usually end up with more water on me than he does. I have found that getting in the bath with him (in a swimsuit) helps ease his anxiety. What things have you tried to make bath time more pleasant?


----------



## Mudra

*Re: bathtime*

I just gave my pups a shower last night as well. I used to wash them both at the same time when they were tiny puppies but now that they are bigger and taller, I had to do it one at a time. I have to lure both them to get into the tub (I close the tub door as soon as they get in.) I have no problems giving them a bath.


----------



## Abbysdad

*Re: bathtime*

So far I have bathed Abby in the tub but I was outside staying dry. We both needed a shower so we both took one. Last night my 12 year old really needed a shower and the pup was muddy from the rain so he gave the pup a shower. I say whatever works!


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: bathtime*

Snoopy is the same as tipsy. So I just lay some towels out around the tub so that he doesn't get water on the floor. He just puts his paws on the side of the tub but he doesn't try to walk out. After the first couple of minutes he just stands there and takes it. He gives me the puppy eyes to try and make him feel bad for him.









He just stands up like this, but he doesn't jump ^


----------



## rustysdad

*Re: bathtime*

Try a hand held shower attachment with out putting water in the bottom of the tub. wet to the skin, soap and lather, rinse.


----------



## tipsysmama

*Re: bathtime*



Durbkat said:


> Snoopy is the same as tipsy. So I just lay some towels out around the tub so that he doesn't get water on the floor. He just puts his paws on the side of the tub but he doesn't try to walk out. After the first couple of minutes he just stands there and takes it. He gives me the puppy eyes to try and make him feel bad for him.


My mom's Shih-tzu/lhasa apso does the same thing as well. It must be a shih-tzu thing! Tipsy also does this thing where he will bear hug my arm when I am trying to rinse him. It actually makes it easier for me.


----------



## scintillady

*Re: bathtime*

I am lucky to live where there is a self-service dog wash in my area. The tubs are waist level, with steps available if the dog is too big to lift. All of the tubs are disinfected between dogs. They supply waterproof aprons for the owners, and they have places to secure the grooming collar (supplied by them) to the back of the tub so that the dogs don't jump out. There are about 8 different types of shampoos available depending on skin type and what your dog needs. All of the tools are available, including undercoat rakes, slickers, combs, etc. for use. The sprayer is like the ones they use in restaurant kitchen, with a controlled 85 degree temperature. There are super absorbent chamois towels available for pre-drying the dog, then the dryer hoses come out of the wall but the motors are in the basement so that they don't make noise. The air is a controlled likewarm temperature. There are lots of different nozzles so that you can choose what strength of air to use. There are ear, eye, and tooth wipes available also. There are also about 5 or 6 different scents of grooming sprays available. If you need the toenails clipped, it is $5.00 extra. I take Ruby there at least once a month. The prices go by the size of the dog. My Susie was 35 pounds and it only cost $12.00, but Ruby is a large dog (80 lbs), so she costs $14.00. The cost of the warm water, shampoo, warm air for drying, laundering towels, not having to bend over the tub, not to mention the mess and hair all over my bathroom and tub, makes it more than worth it for me to take her there! A bargain, as far as I'm concerned. They have a punch card so that every 8th wash is free. They also sell treats and dog grooming products, and Ruby always gets a treat when she leaves because she's getting better and better at putting up with the dryer every time.


----------



## Jak

*Re: bathtime*

One of the many advantages of having a small dog, you don't have to leash your dog to the soap holder thingy like I do. Jak isn't a huge fan of baths but he tolerates it. My new trick is to fill a Kong with peanut butter and put that in my left hand while my right hand is doing the washing. That way I can keep him still, and he doesn't try to jump out.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: bathtime*



rustysdad said:


> Try a hand held shower attachment with out putting water in the bottom of the tub. wet to the skin, soap and lather, rinse.


This is what I have and I must say i'll never give a bath with a cup ever again! I put him in the shower and attach the hose and he walks in circles, but he gets clean. He wont stay in a bathtub. He jumps out of and on everything so out of the tub is no big deal. 

I think the attachment was 20 bucks and well worth it!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

*Re: bathtime*

My dogs don't necessarily 'like' baths, but I can put them anywhere and ask them to "stay" and they will do so; they had to have treats in the beginning (for positive reinforcement...bath means treats "YAY"!!!)...sometimes just having obedience skills down really well can help. 

I have a Border Mix, and a Corgi mix...so not 'small' dogs; I have enjoyed being able to actually groom them regulary at the place I groom at, but now that I am moving, I will have to find a grooming shop to self bathe them...till then, they will have to go back to a regular ol' tub...Lol!


----------



## poodleholic

*Re: bathtime*

My dogs enjoy their bath, so there isn't an issue (good thing with two Standard Poodles)! I started Maddy at 9 wks. old, by taking her into the shower with me. She loved it so much, that I had to close and lock the bathroom door to keep her out - otherwise she'd have jumped into the tub with me! LOL The Shih Tzu is easier to do in the kitchen sink. Luc didn't like getting a bath at first, but, he's ok with it now, and has learned to not fight it. 

I have a power sprayer I hook up to the shower, which gives a good massage, part of the reason they enjoy the process, I'm sure! I sit on the "throne" while I wet them down, and then use a spray bottle with shampoo mixed w/water, massage it in, then rinse. I turn on the HV dryer while they're still in the tub, so they don't drip water all over. Then it's onto the grooming table to get fluffed and brushed.


----------



## tipsysmama

*Re: bathtime*



Durbkat said:


> Snoopy is the same as tipsy. So I just lay some towels out around the tub so that he doesn't get water on the floor. He just puts his paws on the side of the tub but he doesn't try to walk out. After the first couple of minutes he just stands there and takes it. He gives me the puppy eyes to try and make him feel bad for him.


After seeing your snoopy bath pictures, I had to show you some more of tipsy. You can really see his puppy eyes in this one

















My husband says he looks like a wet rat. I think he just looks precious and mad


















Now the bath is all done.


----------



## LMH

*Re: bathtime*

All those bath pics are so cute! I have a big dog that loves well likes baths.I use a shower spray and I don't fill the tub. he just lays there. Sometimes i stand in the tub to wash him cuz my back kills me leaning over the tub. But I was going to say if your dog is that small would he fit in the kitchen sink? then you could be right there face to face with him and just use the sprayer. I used to bath my nephew in the kitchen sink and my grandma used to bath us in one and we loved it-haha.


----------



## all4thedogs

*Re: bathtime*

My two dont like bathes, but will tolerate them. We have taught them "get it", which is much easier with a Great Dane and German Shepherd. Then I say "stay" and they do. Another useful command is "stand". I cant imagine having to fight with these two at bath time. The Dane gives his sad face and hangs his head, but is still well behaved.


----------



## scintillady

*Re: bathtime*

It figures, the day after I took Ruby to the dogwash, we had above freezing weather for three days in a row, and most of the snow turned to salty slush. Even with her jacket on, her paws and underside need tobe rinsed off whenever we come in from a walk. I wish they made MUDFLAPS for dogs!


----------



## Tarekith

The shower attachment is what was scaring our dog, so now we fill the tub up with about 4-5" of water, and use a large cup to spoon water over him. Before and after the lather. I have to get in with him too to help calm him down. Also, a soft suctioncup-backed floormate in the tub made things much easier for him too.


----------



## SeraphicN

Oh. My. Goodness. Bath pictures-so cute! I must admit, I like giving Snickers a bath a little more than I should because I can't help but laugh at how funny she looks with her fur all wet and ruffled. 

I second the kitchen sink idea. That's where I do my doggie bathing. The spray attachment makes life so much easier and I don't have to bend down or anything, which gives me more control on keeping her calm/not letting her escape.


----------



## RonE

I have showered with Zeke more times than I care to count. And he's not even my dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Now that I am grooming again, I am spoiled, and able to groom my dogs at the shop I groom at...Lol!!! My kitties usually still get bathed at home, though, and that is usually a "trip" hahaha!


----------



## doggone6

I had the DH put a hand-held shower-thingy on one of the set tubs downstairs and Gus (the Shih Tzu) gets bathed there. Our big dog Jack is impossible in the tub, so in winter he goes to a local groomer. In summer I just leash him up outside and bathe him on the patio. He deals.


----------



## Graco22

Wow, I am surprised at how many people bath their dogs at home without a sprayer, just water in the tub like a people bath. Isnt that super time consuming, to fill the tub twice for bath and rinse? I have never had a dog so afraid of the sprayer that I couldn't use it on them. Gosh, no wonder so many of my clients don't want to bath their dogs at home..lol I wouldn't either! Bless you guys for all that hard work!


----------



## Durbkat

I only fill the tub once for wash and rinse as it wouldn't need to be emptied and refiled.


----------



## Graco22

But then you are rinsing with soapy water? Right? Even if you are using fresh water from the spickot, the dog is standing in soapy water? So you aren't truly able to rinse the dog completely free of shampoo/residue?


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy is a small dog so he doesn't need that much shampoo so the shampoo residue floats down towards the drain, it doesn't close all the way, and he stays towards the right where the water is clean and I have the water coming out the whole time so he is in fresh water. Plus I have only bathed snoopy at home 5 or less times as the other times were either at the pet store or at the groomers.


----------



## Graco22

Sounds like it is working for you then. I am just a stickler for making sure of a good rinse. Shampoo residue (even tiny amounts) can cause all kinds of skin issues on many dogs. I know in the professional grooming business bathing that way would never fly. lol We would be inundated with itchy, scratchy, flaky dogs and irate customers. Rinsing well is VERY important. I am glad it is working for you though..refilling the tub..ew..lol


----------



## PeppersPop

Oh my gosh!!! The pictures this thread has generated are just too cute!!!

We use a pitcher in the bath tub as he isn't fond of the shower. He's only 11lbs, but my partner and I always wash him together. I get in the tub and she sits on the outside and we take turns distracting and soaping him. 

I think its also helped that he has had time to explore the bathroom/shower/tub at his own pace, both occupied and unoccupied. 

Regards,
Sid



tipsysmama said:


> *Trying to figure out how to give your dog a bath? Does your puppy keep jumping out of the bath and getting water everywhere? You will find some great tips below from dogforums.com members...*
> 
> My darling hates a bath so much he will jump out of a tub. I usually end up with more water on me than he does. I have found that getting in the bath with him (in a swimsuit) helps ease his anxiety. What things have you tried to make bath time more pleasant?


----------



## Schnauzerlvr

*Re: bathtime*

I have a 8wk old toy schnauzer that i want to teach to enjoy baths especially when he starts going to the groomer. i see that you started yours at 9 wks, how often di you bathe your puppy?


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: bathtime*

A pup should only be bathed when dirty, to help keep the natural oils. High maintence dogs, such as a shih tzu, need baths and trimmings every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr

*Re: bathtime*



Durbkat said:


> A pup should only be bathed when dirty, to help keep the natural oils. High maintence dogs, such as a shih tzu, need baths and trimmings every 3 to 4 weeks.


That sounds good, I have been just giving foot baths and making sure his butt is clean since we are working on potty training, so I just wanted to make sure not to over do it...thank you!


----------



## wranglerjeepgirl

we have an english bulldog and tho he does get a bath every three to 4 weeks, depending on how he smells, he gets in the shower with me every morning, he loves to stand just outside the falling water and tries to drink it.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr

wranglerjeepgirl said:


> we have an english bulldog and tho he does get a bath every three to 4 weeks, depending on how he smells, he gets in the shower with me every morning, he loves to stand just outside the falling water and tries to drink it.


that is too cute.. Hank is so little i think he would drown...lol...although I can picture him trying to catch the water..hehe


----------



## mrandrei

Just wanna share these tips:

*Pet Bath Tips*
http://www.petbath-4less.com/petbath-tips.html

1. The bathing schedule of your dog will depend on the breed and what type of activities that your pet is involved in. It is advisable to bath your dog only when he is really dirty or he smells not so good. Bathing your dog too frequently will strip of its natural, protective oils thus resulting to dry itchy skin. Just use a pet shampoo that will moisturize your dog’s skin if you need to bath him too often.

2. Check the temperature of the water first before starting to wet your dog. You dog will react uncomfortably if he chills because of the cold water. Wait for the running water to become warm enough to soothe your pet. You may use hose with sprayer or a pitcher to gently pour water over his entire body.

3. It’s a fun way to bath your dog outside during warm weather. But if you have a pet that refuses to take a bath and you are tired of chasing him, you might need a pet bath. Booster Bath is ergonomically designed bath tub for your dog that elevates your pet to a level that is comfortable for you. With Booster Bath, your dog is contained safely, taking away all the troubles during bath time.

4. Make sure to close the door if you want to bath your dog in a room so that there will no escape route if your pet prematurely gets out of the bath. If you don’t like the idea of having a big pet bath that takes so much space, a portable Dirty Pet Bath is for you. This bath tub has a collapsible feature for simple storage and ca be put up easily.

5. Wash your dog with your hands that are covered with rubber textured gloves. These gloves work well to gently clean your pet while giving him a massage at the same time. This relaxing massage will be enjoyed by your dog keeping him tame during bath time.

6. Put a rubber mat inside the bath tub to prevent your dog from sliding and getting injure. This will keep your pet inside the tub comfortably and give you the ease of bathing your dog.


----------



## muki89

I bathe my Malamute once a month. If she's not shedding or not too dirty or it's not too cold, I do it myself. If not I call the groomer. Simply spray her with the hose (takes a good 10mins to get her undercoat fully soaked) scrub her down (20mins) rinse (10mins) dry (20mins) and groom (20mins) Maybe not so simple after all... 

The Dal is much easier. I wash him every 2-3 weeks since he gets dirty and smelly very quickly. Only takes me about 20mins to bathe him. 

Easiest of all is the cat. Stick in shower, scrub, rinse, dry, done in 15mins.


----------



## InverseLogic

muki89 said:


> Easiest of all is the cat. Stick in shower, scrub, rinse, dry, done in 15mins.


Ferrets are much the same. Takes about 10 minutes. You should see them dry themselves off, haha.

If only dogs were that easy to bathe.


----------



## Juicyfruit

Theres no way i would give chucky a bath because every time he shakes water just goes all over the place i just put him in the shower where he cant get out so hes got no choice but to sit there and take it, its heaps more easier than keeping him in the bath where he just moves around and making it more difficult for me to bath him. Funny how he doesnt like his bath time but when i take him to my local park the first thing he does when i take him off the leash is jump in the lake!


----------



## rosemaryninja

I'm surprised that no one else bathes their dogs outdoors. Is there a reason you're not supposed to do this? Is it just the weather? I leash my dogs up to a hook on the wall and bathe them with the garden hose. They're pretty good about their baths -- will run and hide at first but will eventually put up with them (sad face, hanging head) -- but this just makes it so much easier. No need to struggle with them trying to jump out of the tub, no need to dry up the whole bathroom afterward, etc.


----------



## Kathyy

I do! Since I am in southern California there is bound to be a day every week of the year warm enough to get the dogs wet. I put the hose to the kitchen sink with an adapter so the water is warm. The dogs stand on the wooden table on the grass to get clean and wait outside for me to get dry clothes to take them for the drying off walk. I take a brush with me and every ten minutes I brush through the fur to help with the drying. The spaniel mix is usually dry in 20 minutes and the lab mix isn't dripping after 40. That dog's fur holds water like a sponge! No hair down the drain, no wet footprints on the carpets, no wet dog smell in the house, no slipping in the tub, back doesn't get tweaked reaching into the tub, no wet towels. I get soaked and go into the house to shower and dress so the dogs have to wait outside for me. They don't like that at all. I would like to try a place where you wash the dog yourself so I could attempt to flatten the spaniel mix's fur with a real dryer but that is really minor.

Not everybody has a yard, bad weather. Unruly dogs run away. I tied the dogs to me with a cloth leash around my waist at first. 

Washing two dogs and walking them dry takes about an hour. That includes the brushing before the bath and my shower before we take the drying walk.


----------



## musicmom116

I understand this is an old thread but, how often should you give a dog a bath? I mean besides the obvious if they get into something horribly smelly. I gave Dalla a bath the day she came home 7/2, and I want to give her another one, but I'm not sure if too many baths are bad for their skin.



rosemaryninja said:


> I'm surprised that no one else bathes their dogs outdoors. Is there a reason you're not supposed to do this? Is it just the weather?


I give my dogs a bath outside also. However living in Upstate NY, I can only do that a few months out of the year. I don't like giving them baths inside because of the wet dog smell throughout the house and all the dog hair in the tub. But I may change that with the new puppy.


----------



## Juicyfruit

Chucky really hates having a bath, just look at his face in these pics lol!


----------



## EXBCMC

just bathed our 3 large dogs today. i run the garden hose to the shower and attach the hose to the bib. (w/an adapter) now that i have warm water, i go to town on the lawn. today it was 91 in so calif. it was a blast! put on my trunks and had fun. just purchased pet aromatics combo shampoo and cond. oatmeal and whipped honey. worked pretty well, i guess for a retail store product. i can't wait to try the vinegar, though


----------



## dj360

It's funny, because everyone thinks that cat's are terribly hard to bathe, when the reality is, dogs are too!! I remember the first time I tried to give my puppy a bath. My situation was quite like yours. I think the main probablem is the anxiety. The dog is placed in a large, cold tub and confronted with a metal nozel that shoots out water. Even if the water in warm, the dog doesn't take to it easily. 
One thing that might help adjust the dog to the touch of water would be to take a warm, damp towel and message the dog's fur. Gradually work the dog towards the bath water (without raising the nozel/bucket/whatever high above its head in a menacing position). Also, avoid shrieking with dismay when the dog panics--this will only alarm him/her, creating the illusion that the bath should be feared.

quick tip: start at the head and work your way down!


----------



## sirilucky

Some tips on giving a bath to small doggies!!!

* Bath time is a good time to examine your dog carefully for skin irritations, fleas and ticks,ear infections or other health concerns. It may be useful to trim his nails at the same time your bathe him. Metal nail files are good for skittish dogs and owners you can also use a battery powered nail file to make the process faster. Sometimes a groomer will let you watch the process and you may want to observe before you go at it yourself the first time.
* One thing that may prevent dogs from shaking is to hold their ear. This should only be done while taking them to a more shake-friendly place.
* If your dog tends to shake try placing one hand over the back of the neck when washing. This can stop the shake before it starts and keep you (and your bathroom) relatively dry.
* Some small dogs prefer placing their front paws on the edge of the bath away from you. My dog puts his paws up in the side of the tub facing the wall. It helps keep him calm and from that position he can't jump out.
* It is very important to brush your dog after every bath so that their hair doesn't get matted.


----------



## Dunixi

I haven't gotten brave enough to put my husky in the tub yet, but am going to have to soon. Mud season has arrived in Northern Maine. One thing I got to try and ease bathing is buy kitty cat bath mits. They are disposble wipes meant for making kitty cat bath time easier. Tiberius loves them. They work good to get the mud and stuff off his legs and tummy after a walk.

As for bathing cats, my big tom cat loves baths. The grey one...well she turns into a demon the minute water touches her fur.


----------



## sirilucky

I use a hand held shower to bath my Rambo and he loves bathing. I never faced this problem with him.


----------



## PappyMom

We purchased a hand-held shower hose that connects and disconnects very easily to our shower head. I like it better then regular hand held showers because the water will only come out when you press the button down. Gizmo is a doll for any kind of pampering or grooming. He hops into the bath tub on command, stays perfectly still while I soak him, lather him up, rinse and condition. He rolls over to have his nails trimmed, and any sanitary trimming necessary. Loves his teeth brushed...haha..but when it comes to drying, if I let him air dry, he runs a mile a minute around the house rubbing and rolling on everything! LOL he's a riot!


----------



## scropper

i try to avoid her head at all costs because i don't want water in her ears and she hates cotton balls in them. so i usually use the tub/cup method. i wet, then wet her ears and head with a wet wash cloth, then lather with soap, i put a tiny amount on the wash cloth and then get her head and ears. then i rinse her body and then rinse the wash cloth so i can wipe her ears and head well. she's getting a bath tonight. i might try the shower attachment but she's such a scaredy she might try to get away from it.

here is my maddie!










all dry and posing with crimpy ears and all lol


----------



## PeanutAndOmar

OMG puppy bath time pictures are ridiculously cute


----------



## FlamingoFan

Cute Tub photos of all pups!!!!!

Stella flinches a little when I lift her into the tub.....I fill it a few inches with warm water.....at some point...I'll get one of those shower spray thingys, but for now...I run the water while bathing her and rinse her with a big cup.

I keep a little pile of treats nearby....and give her praise...treats..kisses....after she's out of the tub and towel dried.....she gets a chewey and more praise and kisses.


----------



## FaithFurMom09

We give Faith a bath about 2x a month or so. We put her in the tub and pour cups of water over her, then rub shampoo in, rinse, then she shakes off.


----------



## geekbruin

Dunixi said:


> I haven't gotten brave enough to put my husky in the tub yet, but am going to have to soon. Mud season has arrived in Northern Maine.


We have two huskies and bathe them in our shower. I bought a groomer's loop that attaches to a suction cup that I attach to the shower wall that I got from Petedge.com. The suction cup works surprisingly well and keeps them from trying to run away. Sometimes the suction cup does pop off when they shake but the dogs are easy to catch and re-attach the suction cup. 

I also broke down and bought one of those spiky Kong brushes for lathering the dogs. It seems to get more of the undercoat out while I'm washing them and leaves that much less to brush out later.

Good luck!


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Love's_Sophie said:


> Now that I am grooming again, I am spoiled, and able to groom my dogs at the shop I groom at...Lol!!! My kitties usually still get bathed at home, though, and that is usually a "trip" hahaha!


Me, too  I've been spoiled this way. 
Auz's first bath was a nightmare. He was muddy, filthy, stinky, and 12 weeks old. How does a 25 pound puppy have the strength to pull against a tether attached to an eyebolt drilled 100 feet into the wall, and how is a 25 pound GREASED UP puppy able to PERFECTLY balance on a slippery bathtub edge for a solid 20 minutes? He was such a PITA to bathe that I made being in the tub a daily thing until he stopped fighting it. I taught him to jump into the tub, and I taught him to put his paws on the ledge and allow me to lift the rear half in (not a bad idea, since I don't really want him jumping a whole lot these days until his hip & elbow get rechecked). 25% of the time he'd be pleasantly surprised to find treats in the tub. Another 25% of the time the reward was immediately being lifted/told to jump back out. Another 25% of the time he got lightly hosed off, toweled, and was either lifted/told to jump out. The bad 25% of the time he got a real bath. The tub isn't that big of a deal to him anymore, and taking a few weeks to really work with him on this (varying what he got--treats, nothing, a hose off, or a bath) payed off. Big time.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

dj360 said:


> It's funny, because everyone thinks that cat's are terribly hard to bathe, when the reality is, dogs are too!! I remember the first time I tried to give my puppy a bath. My situation was quite like yours. I think the main probablem is the anxiety. The dog is placed in a large, cold tub and confronted with a metal nozel that shoots out water. Even if the water in warm, the dog doesn't take to it easily.
> One thing that might help adjust the dog to the touch of water would be to take a warm, damp towel and message the dog's fur. Gradually work the dog towards the bath water (without raising the nozel/bucket/whatever high above its head in a menacing position). Also, avoid shrieking with dismay when the dog panics--this will only alarm him/her, creating the illusion that the bath should be feared.
> 
> quick tip: start at the head and work your way down!


We groom cats, and honestly, 99% of our regular cats are easier to bathe than most dogs  My philosophy on cats is the same philosophy as it is with nordics, hounds, and chows. Don't try to be the boss, and don't try to establish yourself as such. You're not gonna win  Just git-r-done...
I had a rescue cat who was PETRIFIED of water. If you carried her near any running water, she'd start to fight, and sink her claws into you, panic, etc. She needed a bath SO bad, so we started by "petting" her with a warm, damp wash cloth. After she learned to tolerate that, I put some towels down and had a sport-bottle (with the small, squirt-style lid) full of luke-warm water. I'd use the cloth, and very inconspicuously dribble some water onto her back, and continue rubbing her down with the cloth. We built her up to getting a "soap-less" bath. (No shampoo, only water to the skin, thinking if she freaked mid-bath having a soapy, wet cat to peel off the ceiling would be a bad idea.) After all this, I was able to bathe her by myself til the day she died.


----------



## BrooklynNick

A few tips/warnings:

1. Leave the lather on for the recommended time if you are using a flea shampoo.

2. Assign this job only to adults or responsible older children.

3. Trembling is not uncommon during a bath'for the dog, that is. 

4. Your dog may snap at the hair dryer if you hold it too close to his face.

5. You can give your dog an oatmeal bath once a day for up to three days. And once a month thereafter. More frequent baths can irritate your dog's skin.

6. For extra skin soothing, apply pure aloe vera gel to your dog's skin after the oatmeal bath.


----------



## Mercy Medical

Graco22 said:


> Wow, I am surprised at how many people bath their dogs at home without a sprayer, just water in the tub like a people bath. Isnt that super time consuming, to fill the tub twice for bath and rinse? I have never had a dog so afraid of the sprayer that I couldn't use it on them. Gosh, no wonder so many of my clients don't want to bath their dogs at home..lol I wouldn't either! Bless you guys for all that hard work!


I've only given Vincent a bath in our apartment once. We have a goofy faucet, so I don't think we can use sprayer attachments on it (you turn the shower head on by pulling the mouth of the faucet down...hope that makes sense). We could probably attach something to the shower head, but I dunno if I wanna mess with it. I just turned on the faucet and let it run, didn't even fill up the tub. Then I just use an old juice pitcher, fill it with water and pour it over him. It makes washing his belly and chest a little bit difficult, but otherwise I think I got it all done in 30 minutes or so. He just kind of coward in the corner, never tried to make an escape because I think he's well aware that I'm fully capable of picking him up and because the door was shut and there's not a lot of space to run in our bathroom/. lol

My girlfriend tried to give him a bath outside and he broke out of his collar...so needless to say, I don't think that's happening anytime soon.


----------



## Tankstar

Im spolied. as in Im a apprentice groomer, with keys to the shop and can bring in my dog (and cat if need be haha) when ever I feel like it. so I have all the wonderful things to use, such as a tub I dont bend in, a hose for water, and best of all the HV dryers. I will never want to bathe a dog the old way again, bath tub, cup of water and air dry, no way!!! lol


----------



## Bart

My dog tolerates the bath which is good because he doesn't like the cold hose except to bite the water stream. Of course, he'll jump in the lake which is colder than the hose but that's different. He gets a bath in the tiny bathroom where there's no where to run. I've air dried him until the last bath after which I introduced the HV drier -- my Rigid shop vac on blower mode. Of course he doesn't like it, but that's what systematic desensitization is for. He started to stand still for the legs, groin area and back. Still doesn't like it on his head. It's going to be necessary this winter.

To use a blower like this, the dirt chamber and filter should be clean.


----------



## RinseAce

Try a pet shower, either one that attaches to your current shower (if it's a big dog) or a faucet connect one that you can hook up to a kitchen sink or a laundry tub. A pet shower is basically a connection of the shower or the faucet with a flexible hose and sprayer. The nice thing about these is that with dogs and muddy grass you can shower off just the feet and legs and have a clean dog inside. Works great too to remove snow clumps. Sprayers are gentle too so they do not scare the dog like a hard shower spray would.


----------

